# RMC vs. CMR Traditions



## Slam87 (18 Apr 2010)

I was recently accepted into CMR.  I was wondering if the CMR traditions differ very much from the RMC counterparts.  For example I am aware that RMC has the arch ceremony each year, but I have not really heard anything about similar CMR traditions.  
I am a little worried about missing out on some of the "RMC experience". 
Also if anyone who has attended CMR for their first year of university, then transferred to RMC Kingston for the final three could give me any details about the transition it would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2010)

Slam87 said:
			
		

> I was recently accepted into CMR.  I was wondering if the CMR traditions differ very much from the RMC counterparts.  For example I am aware that RMC has the arch ceremony each year, but I have not really heard anything about similar CMR traditions.
> I am a little worried about missing out on some of the "RMC experience".
> Also if anyone who has attended CMR for their first year of university, then transferred to RMC Kingston for the final three could give me any details about the transition it would be much appreciated.
> Thanks



You may inquire as to the resting place of "Teddy the Grey".


----------



## SeanNewman (18 Apr 2010)

Regardless of the differences, you can rest assured that both have the tradition of thinking they are better than the other one.


----------



## Lumber (18 Apr 2010)

Forget tradition, worry about your academics. I recently discovered something very troubling from talking to some of the 2nd years here at RMC who spent their 1st year at CMR. Several of the mandatory classes they took at CMR do not count towards their degree at RMC, not even to their credit total! That means, that their "1st year of university" at CMR, wasn't really a "1st year" at all. Now they have loaded schedules, trying to fit in as many classes as they can to make up for the credits they weren't awarded from CMR.

Absolutely ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2010)

Lumber

Someone explained that in another topic somewhere, about the people at CMR being more or less a "Prep year" for university, as CGEP did not give the same equivalent as other Provinces Grade 12s towards university entrance.  Or something along those lines.  CMR gave the CGEP grads the extra credits to enter university (ie. RMC).  That is how I understood it.


----------



## SkyHeff (19 Apr 2010)

George,

When I applied last year I was originally told I'd be going to RMC and was informed that, due to what the RC believed to be residence renovations, I may be spending my first year of university at CMR (not a prep year) and would then be transferred to Kingston to finish up the remaining.

Luckily for me, they decided I wasn't RMC material and told me I had to go to Civi-U instead, so I no longer had to worry about that.  8)

As for the credits not transferring over, that's just wrong.


----------



## mathabos (19 Apr 2010)

I have been through the cegep system so I will try to explain the main differences.

First year of cegep in Quebec is very similar to grade 12 when it comes to your courses. You can pick
specific concentrations that will let you then take university courses. 
The second year of cegep could be considered the first year of university for all universities outside of Quebec.
The reason for that, is because a typical degree is only 3 years long. Therefore cegep is a stepping stone that combines
grade 12 and first year university.

From what I have learned the people who go to CMR are mostly from Quebec and have just finished high school . 
Therefore, they go to CMR to do their grade 12 / first year of cegep .
If you are not from Quebec but are attending CMR it is because you are missing required credits. 
For example: You applied for engineering but did not do a required math or physics class.

To Lumber: It is not a waste to go to CMR if you were missing a few mandatory requirements. It essentially 
lets Quebec students be at the same level as others from across Canada. 

I hope I did not loose anyone in the complicated structure that Quebec prides itself on


----------



## Big Foot (19 Apr 2010)

mathabos said:
			
		

> If you are not from Quebec but are attending CMR it is because you are missing required credits.


Not always true, I know of a good number of people (specifically in the RMC Prep Year 2003-04) who had all the required credits as well as a good academic average (read: 85%+ in my case) who still ended up at prep year and were not from Quebec. The system sometimes works in interesting ways so sometimes its best to roll with the punches. Was I a little upset that it took an extra year to get my degree? Sure, who wouldn't be? Do I think prep year was a waste of a year? Absolutely not. In fact, I would almost say it was my most enjoyable year in the RMC system. Would I do it again? Well, that's another topic for another time. Point is, the experience is what you make of it.


----------



## yoman (20 Apr 2010)

Slam87 said:
			
		

> I was recently accepted into CMR.  I was wondering if the CMR traditions differ very much from the RMC counterparts.  For example I am aware that RMC has the arch ceremony each year, but I have not really heard anything about similar CMR traditions.
> I am a little worried about missing out on some of the "RMC experience".
> Also if anyone who has attended CMR for their first year of university, then transferred to RMC Kingston for the final three could give me any details about the transition it would be much appreciated.
> Thanks



RMC has a lot of traditions such as FYOP that simply do not exist at CMR. Unfortunately, most of the traditions that existed at CMR do not exist anymore as they were lost when the college was shut down in the 90's. Some little things have slowly been creeping their way back and some new things are bound to be created but its not already established for you like it is at RMC. It's up to the new people to create new traditions. There are a lot of benefits of being at CMR and you will know that after you are able to compare the two colleges a bit.

Most of us who came from CMR who are now at RMC were also worried about missing out on the "RMC experience" of first year. Luckily, the reception that we have received at RMC has been mostly positive (at least for me). By the time you will arrive at RMC, the people at RMC should be fully accustomed to CMR people arriving for 2nd year in the fall. The current 2nd years will be in 4th year by then and will know exactly what your going through because a lot of us came from CMR. Simply put it, I wouldn't worry about it. 

As someone who spent his first year at CMR, I can tell you for a fact that those of us who only did their first year at CMR are behind academically. All the courses I took at CMR do count as university credits but they might not necessary be relevant to what courses they take in first year here at RMC. That is the case for two of the courses I took at CMR. Because I am behind, depending on how things work out, I may be forced to take an extra semester at RMC and not graduate on time with the rest of my class. This is something very unfortunate that I hope they fix so other people don't have to go through this horrible academic transition. 

Almost forgot, I'm not from Quebec and I was sent to CMR. This whole bs about CMR only being for Quebecers is wrong. It is true the Quebecers form the majority of prep years but not those who are accepted directly into first year.


----------



## MMChai (21 Apr 2010)

I have a question, my acceptance letter that I received on my CT said that I would be "subsidized for up to 4 years depending on the accreditation that you may receive at the Collège Militaire Royal Saint-Jean to obtain a Bachelor of Arts program." For one thing I have already completed 2 years at the University of New Brunswick in a Bachelor of Business Administration, and I thought CMR only had a 1 year prep and then 1 year of university. This is where I am getting confused. Anyone have any ideas ?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2010)

MMChai said:
			
		

> I have a question, my acceptance letter that I received on my CT said that I would be "subsidized for up to 4 years  depending on the accreditation .............



It is in the details that you will find the answer.  You will be subsidized for UP TO 4 years.  That doesn't mean that you will have to do 4 years.  However, they will not pay you for five.  Four is all that they will subsidize you for.  Not more, but perhaps less.


----------



## MMChai (21 Apr 2010)

Yes. I understood that part, the confusing issue is the CMR for the remainder of my degree.


----------



## yoman (21 Apr 2010)

MMChai said:
			
		

> Yes. I understood that part, the confusing issue is the CMR for the remainder of my degree.



They made that mistake with a few of my buddies too. I wouldn't worry about it. That is unless the government is planning on reopening the college completely without telling anyone....


----------

